# Wyndham pathway program



## Momto6kiddos

Does anyone know if the wyndham pathways program is legit?  We signed in and bought more points today just so we can buy our way out of the system.  I am finding that a lot of what I was told was wrong information.  I am ready to recind today's decision.  I am stuck in a timeshare nightmare.


----------



## Momto6kiddos

We have been owners for 13 years.  We have an investment of $76,992.00.  We still owe $20,000.  We want OUT.  Wyndham told us today about a "pathways" program they offer now with a new purchase.  We bought the new purchase for an additional $21,000.  After 30 days pathways will pay us 20% of our total investment which is $98,033.00 20% is $19,600.  So we signed today for a $41,000 loan so we can pretend to pay it off and get $19,000. This will leave us $21,000.00 in the hole but timehre free.  Have you heard of such a thing?  I think I should rescind the offer today.  I am sick over this.


----------



## Bill4728

Clearly you shouldn't have done this otherwise you wouldn't be sick over it.


----------



## ronparise

So you started the day owing Wyndham $20000 and finished owing $41000. And in 30 days you get a check for $19000 to apply to the loan

And you get to pretend to pay back the loan?

First all I'm sure you will have to pay back the loan and second I need to learn more about this program. 

If its for real, it does make some sense. You owe what you owed before, but no more maintenance fees. The question is: is it for real?


----------



## sue1947

Momto6kiddos said:


> We have been owners for 13 years.  We have an investment of $76,992.00.  We still owe $20,000.  We want OUT.  Wyndham told us today about a "pathways" program they offer now with a new purchase.  We bought the new purchase for an additional $21,000.  After 30 days pathways will pay us 20% of our total investment which is $98,033.00 20% is $19,600.  So we signed today for a $41,000 loan so we can pretend to pay it off and get $19,000. This will leave us $21,000.00 in the hole but timehre free.  Have you heard of such a thing?  I think I should rescind the offer today.  I am sick over this.



Wyndham has an F rating from the BBB mostly due to the lies told by their sales force.  

Of course you should rescind immediately.  You got caught up in the sales pitch but now realize it makes no sense.  Once the rescission period is gone, they have you on the hook for an additional $20K.  Look at ebay completed sales to see what your purchase is worth and you will really be sick.  Get out now on the new purchase.  Don't talk to any more sales people.  

Then read up on what to do with your timeshare.  Given the $10K you owe, you will find it difficult, if not impossible, to sell.  Wyndham might take the deed back.  Others will give you better advise on that end of things.  But for now RESCIND!!!

Sue


----------



## lilpooh108

Momto6kiddos said:


> We have been owners for 13 years.  We have an investment of $76,992.00.  We still owe $20,000.  We want OUT.  Wyndham told us today about a "pathways" program they offer now with a new purchase.  We bought the new purchase for an additional $21,000.  After 30 days pathways will pay us 20% of our total investment which is $98,033.00 20% is $19,600.  So we signed today for a $41,000 loan so we can pretend to pay it off and get $19,000. This will leave us $21,000.00 in the hole but timehre free.  Have you heard of such a thing?  I think I should rescind the offer today.  I am sick over this.



Wow, signing a loan for $41,000 would make me sick to my stomach too.  Honestly, what you're saying doesn't make sense.  And if it doesn't make sense, you should rescind.  Don't get yourself further into the debt hole.

I don't know what your credit is like but there might be easier ways to pay off the debt and then subsequently getting rid of the timeshare.

If you don't understand the program you signed up for, then don't do it.


----------



## markb53

ronparise said:


> So you started the day owing Wyndham $20000 and finished owing $41000. And in 30 days you get a check for $19000 to apply to the loan
> 
> And you get to pretend to pay back the loan?
> 
> First all I'm sure you will have to pay back the loan and second I need to learn more about this program.
> 
> If its for real, it does make some sense. You owe what you owed before, but no more maintenance fees. The question is: is it for real?



In the updates I have done in the last couple of weeks. They have mentioned the Pathway Program. I was told it would become a part of Club Wyndham Access in July. I asked the sales person, if Wyndham wanted to buy back contracts, why didn't they just exercise ROFR on the current CWA contracts. He said that Wyndham felt that ROFR didn't have the desired effect.  He said the Pathway program would completely eliminate the secondary (resale) market. I laughed in his face. I said, "you've got to be kidding, since it requires an additional purchase, that would mean that you expect all 900 plus thousand current owners to buy additional contracts in order to take advantage of the pathway program. After all, that would be the only way Wyndham would eliminate the "secondary" market with pathway." He didn't have an answer for that. I tried to get more info out of him but by that time he knew I wasn't going to be buying anything from him. And he was glad to get me off to gifting. 
Here is what I believe. I believe the program is real. But I also believe that in order to extend the pathway program to previous developer purchased points, Wyndham would require a new purchase of some specific percentage of the total points purchased from the developer. Like, say, 50 percent. Otherwise, what would prevent someone with 2 million developer points from buying $20,000 in additional point and the giving it all back in 30 days for $70,000.00. I don't buy it. I bet the OP will find out in 30 days that he needed to have bought 231k points for $40,000.00 in order to qualify to get 20 percent of money back for everything. I don't buy it. 

My first question for the OP is:
Is it all spelled out in writing on the contract you signed. Does it say "after 30 days if you decide you want to turn everything back in we will pay you $19,600.00." Does,it say something like that.  
My advice is rescind. At least until we know more about the Pathway Program. You cannot count on the sales staff to tell the truth. Even if true, I don't think it is a good idea in the OP's case since he/she will end up in more in debt with no timeshare. It doesn't seem like a good idea.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gjw007

I went to a presentation where the pathways program was brought up.  The idea was that when you decided to get rid of it, wyndham would give you back 20% of what you paid for it.  I specifically asked If this would apply to Resales and as expected, I was told no.  I also asked if this specifically applied to developer brought points prior to the pathways program and I was told no.  I was told it only applied to developer purchases from the point where the pathways program started, that is new purchases.  There may be changes to this I as at smokies when this was rolled out.

They tried to convince me to purchase with the point that using their credit card, I would earn enough points to pay off all my maintenance fees making the purchase to me neutral in that i didnt spend more than i did now.  They really didn't want to get into details and acted like they couldn't understand why I didnt understand how their credit card with normal use would pay off the maintence fee.  I understood the concept except when pressed and using a monthly maintenance of $300, at 2 points earned per dollar used on the credit card and the payback $60 per 10,000 points, I would have needed 50,000 points to get the maintenance fee of $300 covered.  To do this, I would have had to charge $25,000 per month on the card to get 50,000 points.  After all this, I was asked if I was an engineer or an accountant as most people apparently didn't delve into the specifics of how to make it work like I did.  Needless to say, I left one frustrated salesperson as I made it clear, using his math, that his "so-called" purchase that wouldn't  cost me anything (since points earned on the credit card would offset the monthly charges) was not doable unless I spent more money then I earned a month charged to the Wyndham credit card.  The devil is in the details with these programs


----------



## andex

We bought the new purchase for an additional $21,000. After 30 days pathways will pay us 20% of our total investment which is $98,033.00 20% is $19,600.

Spend 21 to get 19.6 I agree wait until you understand all the in an out based on facts and not on a salesperson word. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

Just thinking... if I have 128k Annual and 128k Biennial Odd (all Resale), what would I have to pay to buy into the Pathways program? I don't think I would, just wondering what the purchase would be. I would rather give them away, just want to know what this program is/will do.

FYI, I am not saying I want to give those contracts away any time soon.

TS


----------



## tschwa2

Momto6kiddos said:


> We have been owners for 13 years.  We have an investment of $76,992.00.  We still owe $20,000.  We want OUT.  Wyndham told us today about a "pathways" program they offer now with a new purchase.  We bought the new purchase for an additional $21,000.  After 30 days pathways will pay us 20% of our total investment which is $98,033.00 20% is $19,600.  So we signed today for a $41,000 loan so we can pretend to pay it off and get $19,000. This will leave us $21,000.00 in the hole but timehre free.  Have you heard of such a thing?  I think I should rescind the offer today.  I am sick over this.



...or you could rescind and take out a mini home equity loan pay off the Wyndham loan.  At this point you could give away or sell (for a couple of hundred dollars or a maybe a thousand or so) and still owe $20,000 with no TS and have a better interest rate on your loan.  In addition you wouldn't have to worry if Wyndham was just telling you more lies.


----------



## scootr5

tschwa2 said:


> Momto6kiddos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been owners for 13 years.  We have an investment of $76,992.00.  We still owe $20,000.  We want OUT.  Wyndham told us today about a "pathways" program they offer now with a new purchase.  We bought the new purchase for an additional $21,000.  After 30 days pathways will pay us 20% of our total investment which is $98,033.00 20% is $19,600.  So we signed today for a $41,000 loan so we can pretend to pay it off and get $19,000. This will leave us $21,000.00 in the hole but timehre free.  Have you heard of such a thing?  I think I should rescind the offer today.  I am sick over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or you could rescind and take out a mini home equity loan pay off the Wyndham loan.  At this point you could give away or sell (for a couple of hundred dollars or a maybe a thousand or so) and still owe $20,000 with no TS and have a better interest rate on your loan.  In addition you wouldn't have to worry if Wyndham was just telling you more lies.
Click to expand...


I would also suggest the OP stop thinking of it as "an investment"...


----------



## pacodemountainside

Second  thinking of as  an investment.  It is a liability to pay MF  for life.

Wyndham is a marketing driven organization  and regularly comes out with better "snares".  Think CWA, Presidential Reserve, Out Rigger, Plus Partners,  Play Days,  etc.

As a general rule buying  from Developer is going to end up costing you  lots of money.

Rescind   and when  back home have  an "expert" go over all the paperwork and see what you really have.  As contract clearly state no verbalization  or sales person scrawling will be honored.

If OK  Wyndham  will be happy to take your money next month!

Truism: Commissioned  sales person must  sell you something, anything,  to pay  the rent


----------



## markb53

tschwa2 said:


> ...or you could rescind and take out a mini home equity loan pay off the Wyndham loan.  At this point you could give away or sell (for a couple of hundred dollars or a maybe a thousand or so) and still owe $20,000 with no TS and have a better interest rate on your loan.  In addition you wouldn't have to worry if Wyndham was just telling you more lies.



If the OP is going to do anything, this makes the most since. Although it requires them to be credit worthy. And to have a home with some equity in order a good interest rate. 

Mark 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpooh108

Do you have the contract and other documents?  What does the paragraph regarding the 20% payment actually say?


----------



## markb53

gjw007 said:


> I went to a presentation where the pathways program was brought up.  The idea was that when you decided to get rid of it, wyndham would give you back 20% of what you paid for it.  I specifically asked If this would apply to Resales and as expected, I was told no.  I also asked if this specifically applied to developer brought points prior to the pathways program and I was told no.  I was told it only applied to developer purchases from the point where the pathways program started, that is new purchases.  There may be changes to this I as at smokies when this was rolled out.


 
Shows you, they don't have any more idea of what Pathway is then we do. This makes even more sense, that it will only apply to the new purchase. It will be interesting to to see what the truth is. We will eventually find out the truth. The OP shouldn't believe ANYTHING said by sales. ONLY what is in writing is valid. RESCIND now. Before it is too 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ledaga

a big hoax.  Someone said only the new purchase of 21000 was available or 4000 max.


----------



## ronparise

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Just thinking... if I have 128k Annual and 128k Biennial Odd (all Resale), what would I have to pay to buy into the Pathways program? I don't think I would, just wondering what the purchase would be. I would rather give them away, just want to know what this program is/will do.
> 
> FYI, I am not saying I want to give those contracts away any time soon.
> 
> TS



You cant do it..

There was some talk here a while ago about Wyndham taking the POFR language out of the CWA contracts and replacing it with a dissolution of trust  clause. which was going to allow you to "give back or sell back your contract" 

It looks like thats whats happening

Also consider that a typical sales pitch has always been the "equity trade" whereby you turned in your existing contract at one resort for a larger one at the new resort. Of course you had to add to the number of points you owned with a new developer purchase to make it happen


so putting 2 and 2 together (and maybe getting 5) heres what I think is happening: The op is exchanging her old contract for a new CWA contract with some new language that provides a "put" feature of some sort. The new contract is bigger than the old one so she owes an additional $21000

At least thats my best guess....What Im not guessing at are the terms of the put feature. but I would bet that it doesnt provide for "pretending" to pay the new loan or specify the terms of the buyback

Im expecting a call from a salesman today, on another matter. Ill see what he says.


----------



## markb53

ronparise said:


> You cant do it..
> 
> There was some talk here a while ago about Wyndham taking the POFR language out of the CWA contracts and replacing it with a dissolution of trust  clause. which was going to allow you to "give back or sell back your contract"
> 
> It looks like thats whats happening
> 
> Also consider that a typical sales pitch has always been the "equity trade" whereby you turned in your existing contract at one resort for a larger one at the new resort. Of course you had to add to the number of points you owned with a new developer purchase to make it happen
> 
> 
> so putting 2 and 2 together (and maybe getting 5) heres what I think is happening: The op is exchanging her old contract for a new CWA contract with some new language that provides a "put" feature of some sort. The new contract is bigger than the old one so she owes an additional $21000
> 
> At least thats my best guess....What Im not guessing at are the terms of the put feature. but I would bet that it doesnt provide for "pretending" to pay the new loan or specify the terms of the buyback
> 
> Im expecting a call from a salesman today, on another matter. Ill see what he says.



The OP said the original mortgage was almost $77,000. I believe that could be over 400k points. The best deal I have ever been offered on an equity trade is 50% additional purchase. She was only making an additional purchase of $21,000. Which might be 105K points. The only way I can see this being rolled into the Pathway Program is with an equity trade. And the OP would, I believe, have had to make a purchase of more like $40,000.00 not $21,000.00 to make it happen.That is why I think that sales was giving them a load of BS. I bet there is nothing in writing. In 30 Days the OP would discover she owes $41,000 instead of $20,000.00 and lots more in MF. Maybe I am wrong, but I doubt it.


----------



## Momto6kiddos

I rescinded the contract today we signed yesterday.  Yeah me!  I feel relieved even though I am still stuck with my original 588,000 points.  I do still want out.  We are vacationing at wyndham in myrtle beach and found it funny the post office located about 3 minutes away new I was sending a rescind letter. The lady said they get at least 4-5 a week at least.  I actually mailed it certified and faxed a copy to financial corporate office.  

The stipulations for he "pathway" program was new purchase of 105,000 points and prime property which ocean front myrtle beach met the qualification for buy back option.  I still don't trust it.  

Sad news is I called the attorney general office in my home state and they know nothing about timeshares except they are not good and would never have one.  They referred me to lawyer service.  I have no problem paying my debt loan off.  I just want out of maintenance fees.


----------



## scootr5

Momto6kiddos said:


> I have no problem paying my debt loan off.  I just want out of maintenance fees.



I'm sorry that the timeshares are not working out for your family.

Once you have the loan paid off, you can then give away or maybe sell your contracts for a small amount and you won't have the maintenance fees.


----------



## markb53

scootr5 said:


> I'm sorry that the timeshares are not working out for your family.
> 
> Once you have the loan paid off, you can then give away or maybe sell your contracts for a small amount and you won't have the maintenance fees.



I can certainly see her position. My MF is about $115.00 per month. And I am comfortable with that at the moment. If I need more in some years I will rent. The OP's MF is more like $250.00. If mine were that high I would be feeling the same way. 

Mark


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timeos2

Momto6kiddos said:


> I rescinded the contract today we signed yesterday.  Yeah me!  I feel relieved even though I am still stuck with my original 588,000 points.  I do still want out.  We are vacationing at wyndham in myrtle beach and found it funny the post office located about 3 minutes away new I was sending a rescind letter. The lady said they get at least 4-5 a week at least.  I actually mailed it certified and faxed a copy to financial corporate office.
> 
> The stipulations for he "pathway" program was new purchase of 105,000 points and prime property which ocean front myrtle beach met the qualification for buy back option.  I still don't trust it.
> 
> Sad news is I called the attorney general office in my home state and they know nothing about timeshares except they are not good and would never have one.  They referred me to lawyer service.  I have no problem paying my debt loan off.  I just want out of maintenance fees.



NEVER, EVER even consider buying more timeshare from Wyndham no matter what convoluted plan they come up with. You have been paying way too much and still owe way too much for a product that, if it were paid off and thus could be resold, is worth maybe $1000-$2000 tops. 

Follow up with whatever legal advice you can afford to come to a true settlement with Wyndham that will get that loan paid off/forgiven and end your ownership (stop the fees). DO NOT try to deal with sales to do this as you already know all they will do is sell you more and ge you in ever deeper. 

Let an attorney go after this as a straight contract and loan situation to get you out at the least possible expense and hit to your credit. Do it quickly as you want the wheels in motion to stop paying fees and get this cleared up. 

Good luck and STAY AWAY FROM ANY SALES PEOPLE FROM WYNDHAM!!!!


----------



## ronparise

timeos2 said:


> NEVER, EVER even consider buying more timeshare from Wyndham no matter what convoluted plan they come up with. You have been paying way too much and still owe way too much for a product that, if it were paid off and thus could be resold, is worth maybe $1000-$2000 tops.
> 
> Follow up with whatever legal advice you can afford to come to a true settlement with Wyndham that will get that loan paid off/forgiven and end your ownership (stop the fees). DO NOT try to deal with sales to do this as you already know all they will do is sell you more and ge you in ever deeper.
> 
> Let an attorney go after this as a straight contract and loan situation to get you out at the least possible expense and hit to your credit. Do it quickly as you want the wheels in motion to stop paying fees and get this cleared up.
> 
> Good luck and STAY AWAY FROM ANY SALES PEOPLE FROM WYNDHAM!!!!




John

the op has told us that paying off the loan is not a problem. They are looking for a way to pay off the loan and get rid of the ownership. There is no need for an attorney to negotiate a deedback  or deed in lieu or reduced payoff etc etc. 

Its just a matter of paying off the debt and selling (or giving away) the ownership. and now that wyndham points are actually selling for something on ebay..that should be easy


----------



## ronparise

I talked to a corporate sales guy yesterday and although I dont think he knows how to help me with my situation (I want to convert  a couple of fixed week mistakes I own to points) He did seem to be familiar with Pathways. From what he told me I think Mark and gjw007 have it about right

Wyndham will buy back new CWA purchases and the current price is 20% of what you paid.  there is no way to bring resale contracts in and the program does not extend to past any developer purchase either. Although there may be a way to being a past purchase in with a larger new purchase. 

He also told me that this is a pilot program only offered at select locations and if it works out it will be rolled out system wide.

So then I decided to have a little fun

I told him I was working on an exit strategy for my large account. I offered to buy a 126000 new points from him  if I could do an equity exchange with 2 million resale points I own. I want a new contract for 2,126,000 that I could sell back to the company in 10 years for 10% of the then retail sales price. And I wanted the right to do another deal like this every year for the next 10 years...

I thought it was a good deal for him and Wyndham and me,  I was offering to buy over a million points from him over the next 10 years. I would build my account to 20 million points with resale purchases over those same 10 years, then I would unwind my business over the following 10 years giving Wyndham 2 million points a year that they could resell at a 90% markup . By the end of the deal Id be 86 years old, own no Wyndham points and have $400000 in the bank...win/win/win

To his credit he didnt laugh at me, but he said it wasnt possible


Ill be offering the same deal at any owner updates I attend.


----------



## ronparise

To the op

I sent you an email...call me,  I think I can hep you do what you want to do


----------



## timeos2

ronparise said:


> John
> 
> the op has told us that paying off the loan is not a problem. They are looking for a way to pay off the loan and get rid of the ownership. There is no need for an attorney to negotiate a deedback  or deed in lieu or reduced payoff etc etc.
> 
> Its just a matter of paying off the debt and selling (or giving away) the ownership. and now that wyndham points are actually selling for something on ebay..that should be easy



Ron -

My thought is that obviously they cannot deal with Wyndham as they far too easily get sucked into a "buy to get out"  type offer. Or told they must deal only with sales and they believe it.  By placing it in the hands of a third party they can let them be the heavy and get the best possible deal.  Based on where their independent choices have placed them I don't think they should tackle any type of agreement to end this ownership. 

It shouldn't cost much as it s a contract situation and then they can make whatever payment is needed to terminate the whole fiasco once and for all.


----------



## lovinglife7

If you are serious about getting rid of your points message me.


----------



## pacodemountainside

Denise:

Is your radar flashing???


----------



## miller

I am sorry. If it is not to late to rescind, I would do so.

Wyndham may well buy back your points at a huge discount.  However, if you look at the contract you signed, it probably says you understand they have no obligation to do so.

Another alternative I have heard about is Right Choice Transfer.  They charge a hefty fee to get you out of your time share, but appear legit.  WARNING! I do not endorse Right Choice Transfer and may be wrong about them.

If you pursue that path, please report how it goes.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver

Another thing I thought about with the Pathways program... what if you bought into it, does it extend until your mortgage is 20% of the original value? I mean, if you mortgaged $23000, and you kept it until your unpaid balance is $4620 (20%), would you be able to turn it in then?

TS


----------



## lprstn

Oh my I'm so sorry this happened to you! At this point there is no way out.


----------



## kwindham

To the OP, Ron has stated he sent you a message.  Get in touch with him.  If anyone can help you out of this mess you are in, it would be Ron.  He knows the Wyndham system inside and out!  Please, if you truly want help, take whatever advice he gives you!  And stay away from the sales weasels on your next vaca!


----------



## GRITS

markb53 said:


> Shows you, they don't have any more idea of what Pathway is then we do. This makes even more sense, that it will only apply to the new purchase. It will be interesting to to see what the truth is. We will eventually find out the truth. The OP shouldn't believe ANYTHING said by sales. ONLY what is in writing is valid. RESCIND now. Before it is too
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pathways program is "explained" on Wyndham members site. You just have to buy 105,000 and not finance thru Wyndham to get into Pathways at resort that offers it. You always have to buy more points to get into any new program with Wyndham..If in the past you have purchased large amount of points or hold several contracts for small amounts that total Gold, Platinum and want to get back some of your investment w/o giving/selling to another TS owner (as resale) then this program might benifit you. It states at least 20% of purchased price on any contract that is paid in full. You can turn in one contract, two or all you own at once if you want. Wyndham can drop program whenever they want. All Fair Share Plus points & even fixed week conversions qualify if they are paid off with Wyndham.. You have to have points available for contract you turn in & forfeit any vacation already booked if you don't have avail.. They figure amount over the phone, send you the paperwork & upon receipt mail you a check. Just don't turn in contract you bought to get into program until you get rid of all others..For those owning a few points finding someone to give them to is best option.. And NO, I repeat NO resales are even considered for Pathway program.. I can invest less than $20,000 to get in..turn in all contracts & get 20% which is more than $20,000 I spent .. so I break even & am out of TS ownership...


----------



## ronparise

GRITS said:


> Pathways program is "explained" on Wyndham members site. ..



Please provide the link


----------



## vacationhopeful

GRITS said:


> Pathways program is "explained" on Wyndham members site. You just have to buy 105,000 and not finance thru Wyndham to get into Pathways at resort that offers it. You always have to buy more points to get into any new program with Wyndham..If in the past you have purchased large amount of points or hold several contracts for small amounts that total Gold, Platinum and want to get back some of your investment w/o giving/selling to another TS owner (as resale) then this program might benifit you. It states at least 20% of purchased price on any contract that is paid in full. You can turn in one contract, two or all you own at once if you want. Wyndham can drop program whenever they want. All Fair Share Plus points & even fixed week conversions qualify if they are paid off with Wyndham.. You have to have points available for contract you turn in & forfeit any vacation already booked if you don't have avail.. They figure amount over the phone, send you the paperwork & upon receipt mail you a check. Just don't turn in contract you bought to get into program until you get rid of all others..For those owning a few points finding someone to give them to is best option.. And NO, I repeat NO resales are even considered for Pathway program.. I can invest less than $20,000 to get in..turn in all contracts & get 20% which is more than $20,000 I spent .. so I break even & am out of TS ownership...



*What a crock of B$!* You either don't understand WHAT has been said about the ONE PAGE "PATHWAYS" PROGRAM CONTACT or you work in/for the Wyndham Sales Department (and that is called a TROLL on these boards).

"Pathways" is, IMHO, just a junk 1 page "filler" of FLUFF! Wyndham has way too many lawyers - hence, a REAL WYNDHAM PROGRAM would have 15-20 pages of lawyer bullet plated legalize. Any 14 year could have written that 1 page "program" - not a lawyer in the Legal Department of WVO.

Just my personal opinion ---


----------



## pacodemountainside

Second Ron and Linda!


----------



## Smurfelina

GRITS said:


> I can invest less than $20,000 to get in..turn in all contracts & get 20% which is more than $20,000 I spent .. so I break even & am out of TS ownership...



Hmmm for this to be true you will have to had spent about $100,000.00 in original purchase. How may points on average is that?


----------



## lcml11

pacodemountainside said:


> Second Ron and Linda!



Make that a 3rd for Ron's request.


----------



## Wyndham associate

*Pathways by Wyndham*



Momto6kiddos said:


> Does anyone know if the wyndham pathways program is legit?  We signed in and bought more points today just so we can buy our way out of the system.  I am finding that a lot of what I was told was wrong information.  I am ready to recind today's decision.  I am stuck in a timeshare nightmare.



This is very much a real program offered by Wyndham. There are 3 major factors that have to be met to get your money. 1) your maintenance has to be current. 2) your property has to be paid off from Wyndham. If you put this on a credit card or bill me later from Paypal it is paid in full to Wyndham. 3) you have to buy a minimum of 105,000 pts after June 27th, 2013 to be eligible. Once your acct is enrolled in pathways, you and/or your heirs have the right to exercise that right at any time as long as you meet the 3 requirements above. 

I have helped several owners with this. All of which have got there checks. So, before everyone on here who has no experience with this detours you from doing this they should have all the facts. THIS IS A WAY OUT OF MAINTENANCE FEES FOREVER.. And it works!!


----------



## ronparise

Wyndham associate said:


> This is very much a real program offered by Wyndham. There are 3 major factors that have to be met to get your money. 1) your maintenance has to be current. 2) your property has to be paid off from Wyndham. If you put this on a credit card or bill me later from Paypal it is paid in full to Wyndham. 3) you have to buy a minimum of 105,000 pts after June 27th, 2013 to be eligible. Once your acct is enrolled in pathways, you and/or your heirs have the right to exercise that right at any time as long as you meet the 3 requirements above.
> 
> I have helped several owners with this. All of which have got there checks. So, before everyone on here who has no experience with this detours you from doing this they should have all the facts. THIS IS A WAY OUT OF MAINTENANCE FEES FOREVER.. And it works!!



Please PM me

I would like to buy 105000 points to guarantee the buyback of the 10,000,000 I now own


----------



## pacodemountainside

Wyndham associate said:


> This is very much a real program offered by Wyndham. There are 3 major factors that have to be met to get your money. 1) your maintenance has to be current. 2) your property has to be paid off from Wyndham. If you put this on a credit card or bill me later from Paypal it is paid in full to Wyndham. 3) you have to buy a minimum of 105,000 pts after June 27th, 2013 to be eligible. Once your acct is enrolled in pathways, you and/or your heirs have the right to exercise that right at any time as long as you meet the 3 requirements above.
> 
> I have helped several owners with this. All of which have got there checks. So, before everyone on here who has no experience with this detours you from doing this they should have all the facts. THIS IS A WAY OUT OF MAINTENANCE FEES FOREVER.. And it works!!



Are you for real?  Did you read this  thread  starting with #1?

Check here for the real scoop.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196161&highlight=pathways


----------



## lcml11

pacodemountainside said:


> Are you for real?  Did you read this  thread  starting with #1?
> 
> Check here for the real scoop.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196161&highlight=pathways



What?  You do not believe that Ron got his E-Mail and contract with the buy back system in writing as indicated above?  I guess I not the only one that is not a true believer.


----------



## pacodemountainside

lcml11 said:


> What?  You do not believe that Ron got his E-Mail and contract with the buy back system in writing as indicated above?  I guess I not the only one that is not a true believer.





Brudder: 

May the Good Lord  have mercy on your soul and soles.


No way in Hell   several people have  given Wyndham   $10K-$20K  whatever  since June 27, 2013  and then  happily   deeded back to Wyndham  for  less than  20%. It takes more than a couple months to realize you have been scammed if not a Tugger!

Hopefully Denise will sniff out!


----------



## Bigrob

Shocker... no follow-up from "Wyndham Associate". 

I am thinking this particular silver bullet is actually spray-painted paper mache.


----------



## TomT77

*Used Pathways*

Hi,

We bought additional points in August, 2013 and became eligible to use Pathways once we paid off the contract.  We refinanced the contract to become eligible and sold a previously owned fixed week back to Wyndham.  We had bought the fixed week through Wyndham for around $2500 and sold it back for $2300 as they had it listed in the computer for $12,000 (numbers not exact - sorry).  I neglected to notify them of discrepency.

However, we had been grandfathered into VIP Gold (when you needed 500k points) and they kicked us out of VIP Gold even though we still had 500k points as the new contract didn't count towards the grandfathered VIP Gold membership.

Since we're no longer VIP Gold I am pursuing canceling the points we purchased in 8/2013 as they were sold under false pretenses (we specifically purchased with the understanding of selling fixed week and retaining VIP Gold membership).  Wyndham has tentatively agreed to this -- we'll see how it goes.  That will leave us with 392k points and grandfathered VIP Silver status.  If we decide to get more points we'll go on E-bay since we do not plan on spending enough to ever get VIP Gold again.


----------



## pacodemountainside

I do not follow your calculations.

As sales weasel explained to me and based on posts here,  to join Pathways one needs to make a Developer purchase of around 105K points for around $18K-$20K.

So if you sold one contract back to Wyndham for $2,300 you are still out around $16K+. If you sell 392K points back to Wyndham for say $12K you are still in the hole about $4K+.


Also, keep in mind Wyndham has  contract auditors  and  they may well pick up your actual purchase price on week you sold back especially since are  reviewing  transaction!


----------



## Explorer7

TomT77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We bought additional points in August, 2013 and became eligible to use Pathways once we paid off the contract.  We refinanced the contract to become eligible and sold a previously owned fixed week back to Wyndham.  We had bought the fixed week through Wyndham for around $2500 and sold it back for $2300 as they had it listed in the computer for $12,000 (numbers not exact - sorry).  I neglected to notify them of discrepency.
> 
> However, we had been grandfathered into VIP Gold (when you needed 500k points) and they kicked us out of VIP Gold even though we still had 500k points as the new contract didn't count towards the grandfathered VIP Gold membership.
> 
> Since we're no longer VIP Gold I am pursuing canceling the points we purchased in 8/2013 as they were sold under false pretenses (we specifically purchased with the understanding of selling fixed week and retaining VIP Gold membership).  Wyndham has tentatively agreed to this -- we'll see how it goes.  That will leave us with 392k points and grandfathered VIP Silver status.  If we decide to get more points we'll go on E-bay since we do not plan on spending enough to ever get VIP Gold again.


 That's pretty disturbing to hear. I am sorry to hear that you took such a hit. The way DW and I reebook etc with unlimited transactions without the fee's makes Wyndham work for us. Unless you book 5 or less transactions per year I would really be pressed to fight to undo the deal completely and get the Gold reinstated. Again I'm sorry to hear you took such a hit on this twisted deal. And thanks for the warning in case I ever were to consider doing something similar in the future.


----------



## TomT77

Yes, we are very dissappointed to lose VIP Gold.  We take many last minute 2-4 day vacations besides a nice 7 day one every year.  We fought this for 6 weeks but got notified that Wyndham Management doesn't care what their sales and quality assurance folks told us, we're losing our VIP Gold.  The fixed week we sold back to Wyndham has already been re-sold so we cannot revert back to our previous arrangement.  Apparently it did not matter to management that we were not notified that we would lose VIP Gold status if we sold the fixed week.

We had owned 308k, 84k, and 126k fixed week - which made use VIP Gold members at the time.  We traded 84k for 192k in August, 2013 leaving us with a total of 628k points.  We then sold the 126k back to Wyndham with the belief that since we never dropped below 500k we would continue to keep VIP Gold status.  Wyndham representatives confirmed with us orally that we could do this.  We sold leaving us with 308k and 192k contracts and lost VIP Gold.  

I am now pursuing cancelling the August, 2013 contract giving back the 192k and getting back the 84k contract as we are not in a position to continue to purchase more points to regain VIP Gold.  That will leave us with the 308k and 84k contract and no longer eligible to use Pathways.

So, yes Pathways sometimes works but it has alot of gotchas.


----------



## achornes

I have a Wyndham Pathways timeshare and in negotiations Saturday October 15, I was offered the ability to split my holdings with the option to sell one of the split properties to pay for the transaction. The newer part would be VIP Gold, a downturn from my current Platinum account. The new 500,000 points will not have the pathways option. However, Wyndham does have the Ovation program, which I am led to understand allows the timeshare owner to opt out of contract at no cost at all. Have not used this option so do not know if it actually works.

Have 10 days from 10/15/2016 to cancel this agreement. Need hard answers, otherwise I cancel.

The current agreement is my payment of 36,428 for the split. I sell back half of the split for 35,000, leaving me with a net cost of 1,428. I then hold a Gold timeshare with $180/mo maintenance as opposed to the $600/mo I currently hold 600 x 12 = $7,200/yr or $72,000 in 10 years. At the $180/mo, I pay $2,160/yr or $21,600 in 10 years.

Most likely, I will do ovation before that. If you go to Extra Holidays (www.extraholidays.com), you can pick up a Wyndham timeshare (1 bedroom, 7 nights for 3 adults) for 134.71/night or $942.97 for the week. Hot vacation times will be higher, of course. I looked at booking for July at Ocean Boulevard in Myrtle Beach and got a rate of $357.57/night or $2,502.99 for the week for a two bedroom condo. Still a lot cheaper than my current Platinum maintenance fees.


----------



## JimMIA

achornes said:


> I have a Wyndham Pathways timeshare and in negotiations Saturday October 15, I was offered the ability to split my holdings with the option to sell one of the split properties to pay for the transaction. The newer part would be VIP Gold, a downturn from my current Platinum account. The new 500,000 points will not have the pathways option. However, Wyndham does have the Ovation program, which I am led to understand allows the timeshare owner to opt out of contract at no cost at all. Have not used this option so do not know if it actually works.
> 
> Have 10 days from 10/15/2016 to cancel this agreement. Need hard answers, otherwise I cancel.
> 
> The current agreement is my payment of 36,428 for the split. I sell back half of the split for 35,000, leaving me with a net cost of 1,428. I then hold a Gold timeshare with $180/mo maintenance as opposed to the $600/mo I currently hold 600 x 12 = $7,200/yr or $72,000 in 10 years. At the $180/mo, I pay $2,160/yr or $21,600 in 10 years.
> 
> Most likely, I will do ovation before that. If you go to Extra Holidays (www.extraholidays.com), you can pick up a Wyndham timeshare (1 bedroom, 7 nights for 3 adults) for 134.71/night or $942.97 for the week. Hot vacation times will be higher, of course. I looked at booking for July at Ocean Boulevard in Myrtle Beach and got a rate of $357.57/night or $2,502.99 for the week for a two bedroom condo. Still a lot cheaper than my current Platinum maintenance fees.


The thread you are posting to is 3 years old.

If you have ANY questions about the wisdom of your purchase, I would urge you to rescind within the 10 day period.  You should know better than to trust what any timeshare salesman *(especially Wyndham)* has told you.

Whatever you were offered will be available another time -- if it's legitimate.

*Forget the math and fine detail*.  If you have *ANY* doubts, rescind.


----------

